# Russian Trawlers – Any Photographs?



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking for anyone who may have photographs taken at sea (or in port) of old Russian trawlers during the 1950, 60s and 70s. Whilst I’m interested in pictures showing all types of Russian fishing vessels both past and present I have a particular soft spot for the smaller side trawlers (about 39mts loa). I remember fondly hundreds of these small trawlers arriving every winter to fish around Shetland when I was growing up there in the 60s. Their fishing activities were not of course confined to the waters around Shetland, they moved seasonally from Norway, to Shetland, Faroe, Iceland and Canadian fishing grounds, so were a common sight in the North Atlantic along with their attendant mother ships, tugs and water tankers. Any pictures, no matter how distant or faded would be most welcome as “at sea” shots from this period are really hard to find. 
Would also like to hear from anyone who may have travelled to/from Shetland on the P&O ferries during the 1960s and who may have taken photos of these trawlers fishing between Orkney and Shetland. During certain times of the year there were often large concentrations of these small trawlers working to the southeast of Fair Isle.

As a newbie to this splendid group (first posting) I hope someone out there can help - many thanks!

Brgds/John


----------



## Old Seaman (Aug 23, 2010)

johnvoe said:


> Looking for anyone who may have photographs taken at sea (or in port) of old Russian trawlers during the 1950, 60s and 70s. Brgds/John


Hi John, 

Sorry for not replying in time. Here you are with some pictures. 

Regards, 
Serge.


----------



## Old Seaman (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is extra one.


----------

